

Why Lego Design Principles Don't Work On Smartphones - drone
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3017409/why-lego-design-principles-dont-work-on-smartphones

======
Raphmedia
Let's doubt technology that doesn't exist for the simple reason that it
doesn't exist!

If the first computer would have been Macs where you couldn't change the
pieces at all, everyone would be doubting the person that would come up with
the idea of a PC that you can change the hard drive, ram, graphic card. "But,
it would be slower! And bulkier!"... Yep, pretty much describes what everyone
feel about the whole PC vs Mac war... and a lot of people use the argument
that PC are easier to customize, which makes them superior even if they are
not as pretty or user friendly as Macs.

